# LGD Great Pry escaping problem



## JessaLynn (Aug 30, 2009)

We have an 11 month old female great pry who will not stop escaping.She is pushing on our chain link fence and getting underneath it.We have tied her up now because of fear she will get hit by a car.Anyway to stop this behavior?? Our last resort is to find her a new home. I feel she just doesn't have enough to keep her occupied.We only have 7 goats and we do have another LGD with her, 2 yr old Australian Shepherd.No problems with him.I really don't want to sell her


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Hot wire along the bottom? Only thing I can think of. But get her some dog chew toys where you can put the peanut butter in them that is hard to get to...keeps them pretty occupied when they get bored.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I agree with...Kylee... that is what I'd do.... :thumb:


----------



## JessaLynn (Aug 30, 2009)

I will try peanut butter thing for sure! I guess we are gonna do the electric fence and I'm prayen she stays put.Ugh! It breaks my heart haven her tied.She's not much of a guard dog as far as people go.She's to friendly but she does keep coyotes and other critters away.We just love her,such a sweet dog


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Yeah... get an electric fence... :thumb: .... but ...you will have to watch her closely... until she knows ....she cant go through the fence anymore.... this is so ...she doesn't get hung up in it..... it's good to watch the goats for a while as well ......if they don't know it..... :hug:


----------



## myfainters (Oct 30, 2009)

electric fence along the bottom... but make sure to train her to the hotwire or it won't work. drape some bacon over it in a few places so she gets hit right on her wet nose... make sure that wire is HOT. It will only take a couple tries and she won't go near that thing again. 

I have to add... when you mentioned having another LGD.... you weren't talking about an Australian Shepherd as an LGD were you? I definitely wouldn't leave a herding dog alone with the goats or the LGD... that is a an accident waiting to happen.


----------



## Gumtree (Aug 15, 2009)

we have had that problem, even with electric fence's, our solution is to make a metal stick in the shape of a capital Y ,piece of wire between the top points with garden hose over the wire to stop it rubbing the neck, and put on the dogs neck (watch your legs if they are friendly ....)
ours are maremma's


----------



## JessaLynn (Aug 30, 2009)

Yeah both stay with our goats.Jake,our Australian Shepherd is new to our farm.We are in the process of getting them an underground electric fence dug so they wont be IN with the goats but just have the outside.I am grateful for all the advice and I to agree that our herd dog shouldn't be in the pen with them so worken on it asap!


----------



## capi71 (Dec 7, 2008)

We had a coyote problem that was luring our GP out of the fence line. She would just slip out under. We used tent stakes from Target and that did the trick. 
I also have a hot wire at the top and if they get too pesky at a certain area we use an electric collar called the Zone. After a few corrections they don't go back. Very smart dogs. 
http://www.mightypets.com/subcat.asp?0=222


----------



## JessaLynn (Aug 30, 2009)

Looks like I'm not quick enough.We had an incident with Jake.He nipped at a few of the goats.We are putting the fence in tomorrow.He's been kept seperate but not much room for him till the fence gets put in and I get him trained to obey and stay in the area along with Holly


----------



## JessaLynn (Aug 30, 2009)

It's been raining for a few days and haven't been able to get the fence dug.I'm getting to the point I just don't know what to do with these dogs.Tryen to make a good decision to keep them or not to keep them.WHat should I do?? I am haven a hard time with this cus I love my dogs but it's causing more problems keeping Holly contained in the fence and Jake is fine but becomes to aggressive if an outsider gets close to Holly.UGH!!! I need help!


----------



## myfainters (Oct 30, 2009)

I would put each of them on a Trolley line Holly inside with the goats on a line and Jake outside the fence on a line. Put it so that they can still lay next to each other through the fence.... but Holly can learn to do her job which is guarding the goats..... not leaving the yard and NOT playing with the dog that wants to hurt them. I don't know what the lines are actually called but we got ours at Lowes.... I think Home Depot sells them as well Tractor Supply. It is just a solid 70 ft line suspended between 2 posts (purchased separately) with an attached 12 ft lead on a wheel so it rolls back and forth between the line. This will keep your dogs safe in the yard AND will teach Holly to stay IN the goat yard as she will REALLY bond with the goats and won't want to leave them.


----------



## JessaLynn (Aug 30, 2009)

My husband said the same thing.I am going to try it.Anything cus I really don't want to give up my dogs.I just want everyone safe! Really appreciate the advice!!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

remember GP's are designed to wander its part of their instinct and their guarding behavior (along with barking). It seems she isnt bonded with the goats though or she would return to them once her guarding duty was done. I hope the trolly line works for you.


----------



## JessaLynn (Aug 30, 2009)

She does come back and sits at the barn door but I don't want her wondering and getting hit by a car! That's my greatest fear.Our road isn't extremly busy but cars fly down it and one time our children nearly got hit tryen to get on the bus with the bus stoped and lights flashing the person still didn't stop!! If that's children you know they wont stop for a dog!


----------



## JessaLynn (Aug 30, 2009)

GOOD NEWS!!! She is now 100% trained with the underground electric fence!!! Took me a week of training and now she wont even go near the edge of it at all!! I'm so happy and relieved!!! Bad news is she has to be tied at night because she can't leave the coller on 24/7 because it will irritate her skin it says.Only 12 hrs at a time :/


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

The idea of teh invisible fence is that soon even without the collar they learn their boundaries and wont cross it.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

:leap: great news.... :thumb:


----------



## JessaLynn (Aug 30, 2009)

I hope so Stacey.Unfair to have her on a tie out cord at all.She loves it cus she has more room to run and be with my kids in the yard.She is such a great dog!


----------

